# Sticky  ******The Official Atlas SUV DIY/FAQ thread******



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Welcome to the Atlas SUV Do-It-Yourself, How-To and Frequently Asked Question Thread.*

Hi everyone!
Lately there has been a lot of newer members asking the same questions over and over. 
Sure the answer is always use the search first or for me to merge topics to the right one. 
But I'm not always on here and do have a life outside of volunteering my time on here.

SO I'm coming to you guys and girls for help in narrowing down what topics you would like to see nominated for the FAQ topic for this forum.

So any and all help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


*How to add something to the FAQ?*
If you have anything that you would like added to this list, please post in here a topic and what section you think it should go under I will add it. 
Once we have enough I'll try to manage the sections with the most relevant topics and information. Let me know


*FIRST THINGS FIRST!*
******Please use the search******


*Sections:*
*Typical Problems & Questions
Oil & Servicing
VAG-COM / VCDS
OBDEleven
Brakes
Engine
​Transmission
Exhaust
Suspension & Handling
Wheels & Tires
Body & Exterior
Lighting
Interior
Electrical
Radio & Navigation System
Racks, Carriers & Hitches
Miscellaneous
Buying
New Driver Questions*


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Typical Problems & Questions*

*Typical Problems & Questions

**Syncing Keys to profile and seats*
*The 2.0T kicks V6 butt*
Disappointed in fuel economy


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Oil & Servicing*

*Oil & Servicing

**Oil Filter Location*
*Atlas V6 Oil Change Routine*
VW Vehicle Service Protection needed for New Atlas


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Vag-com / vcds*

*vag-com / vcds
*​Ross-Tech VCDS support and DIY for the Atlas


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*OBDEleven*

*OBDEleven*
*
Anyone using OBDEleven?*


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Brakes*

*Brakes*


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Engine*

*Engine

**Does anyone have trouble with remote start?*
*The 2.0T kicks V6 butt*
*Atlas 2.0 tune*
*Disappointed in fuel economy*
*Owners....is it UNDERPOWERED?*
*Hints at a VR6 replacement*
I thought we had an 18.5 gal. tank


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*​Transmission*

*​Transmission*


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Exhaust*

*Exhaust*


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Suspension & Handling*

*Suspension & Handling

**Lowering Options?*
Lifted Atlas Picture Thread


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Wheels & Tires*

*Wheels & Tires

**Bolt Pattern, CB and ET for the Atlas?*
*Show me your Atlas with different wheels*
*Snow Tires*
Larger tires?


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Body & Exterior*

*Body & Exterior
**Front license plates*
*Side step running board*
Windshield Wiper Replacement Recommendations


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Lighting*

*Lighting

**Rear fog lights — DIY*
DIY - Atlas Complete Led Lighting Upgrade (Amazon Bulb List For $135)


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Interior*

*Interior

**DIY: Atlas LED interior lighting upgrade*
*Atlas ventilated seats anemic - very weak*
*Computer freaking out while driving*
*Dash Cam install DIY*
*Memory seats?*
*Kids & Car Seats*
New problem with digital cockpit


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Electrical*

*Electrical

**Dash Cam install DIY*
Where can I find the fuse box diagram?


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Radio & Navigation System*

*Radio & Navigation System

**New Atlas Owner - Discover Media/Infotainment Questions*
OffRoad Gauges?


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Racks, Carriers & Hitches*

*Racks, Carriers & Hitches
**Upgrade an SE to TOW 5000lbs*
*Tow hitch wiring harness???*
*Atlas Payload*
*Roof rack questions -- size, manufacturer?
*VW Atlas OEM Hitch Install


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Miscellaneous*

*Miscellaneous*
*Altlas 2nd in 5 three row SUV comparison test*


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Buying*

*Buying
**2018 VW Atlas Prices Paid*
*Ordered cars take a LOOONG time*
*Pilot vs Atlas - Pros and Cons list and test drive and cost opinions*
*vs. '18 Traverse*
*R-Line Appearance Package
*Atlas Trim Differences in USA


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*New Driver Questions*

*New Driver Questions*


----------



## jcorcione (2 mo ago)

I have used the Search feature but cannot come up with a solution to the following error code
Trouble codes: U111000 - Function restriction due to communication interruption Intermittent


----------

